# Australian PM Tony Abbott ousted by Malcolm Turnbull



## David_42

This is big news for australia. Good to know Malcolm is more reasonable then Tony.
Australian PM Tony Abbott ousted by Malcolm Turnbull - BBC News


> Australia is to have a new prime minister after Tony Abbott was ousted as leader of the centre-right Liberal Party by Malcolm Turnbull.
> 
> In the dramatic late night party leadership ballot, Mr Abbott, who had been plagued by poor opinion polls, received 44 votes to Mr Turnbull's 54.
> 
> Mr Turnbull said he assumed that parliament would serve its full term, implying no snap general election.
> 
> The new leader will be Australia's fourth prime minister since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightAP
> Image captionTony Abbott (centre) lost the ballot of Liberal MPs at Canberra's Parliament House
> How it all went wrong for Tony Abbott
> 
> #PutOutYourOnions for Tony Abbott
> 
> The prime minister-elect is expected to be sworn in after Mr Abbott writes to Australia's governor general and resigns.
> 
> Earlier on Monday Mr Abbott had dismissed rumours of a leadership challengeas "Canberra gossip" - only to be voted out by his fellow Liberal MPs.
> 
> They also voted for Foreign Minister Julie Bishop to remain deputy leader of the party.
> 
> Speaking after the result was announced, Mr Turnbull praised his predecessor for his "formidable achievements" as prime minister.
> 
> The new party leader said Australia needed to have "the economic vision, a leadership, that explains the great challenges and opportunities we face".
> 
> He said he would lead "a thoroughly Liberal government, committed to freedom, the individual and the market".
> 
> *Who is Malcolm Turnbull?*
> 
> 
> Served as Minister for Communications under Mr Abbott, before resigning to launch a leadership challenge
> Many in his party dislike his support for climate change action and gay marriage
> Led the Liberal Party in opposition from 2008-2009 - but lost a leadership challenge to Mr Abbott by one vote
> Previously worked as a successful lawyer and businessman - defending former British spy Peter Wright in the "Spycatcher" case in the 1980s


----------



## Noomi

The hard righties don't like Turnbull as he's more of a leftie than a rightie.

There are not many tears being shed for Tony right now. Most of us are glad to be rid of him. He's been a disaster.


----------



## David_42

Noomi said:


> The hard righties don't like Turnbull as he's more of a leftie than a rightie.
> 
> There are not many tears being shed for Tony right now. Most of us are glad to be rid of him. He's been a disaster.


Sounds like good news for australia, yeah, most Australians on reddit hated tony.


----------



## skye

shall USA learn a thing or two from OZ?

hope so 

it can be done ...kick the Muslim in the White House out.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skye said:


> shall USA learn a thing or two from OZ?
> 
> hope so
> 
> it can be done ...kick the Muslim in the White House out.


Shall most conservatives remain this ignorant, hateful, and stupid – it would seem so.


----------



## skye

kick the Muslim out! of the White House

kick Hussein out!


----------



## Sallow

David_42 said:


> This is big news for australia. Good to know Malcolm is more reasonable then Tony.
> Australian PM Tony Abbott ousted by Malcolm Turnbull - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is to have a new prime minister after Tony Abbott was ousted as leader of the centre-right Liberal Party by Malcolm Turnbull.
> 
> In the dramatic late night party leadership ballot, Mr Abbott, who had been plagued by poor opinion polls, received 44 votes to Mr Turnbull's 54.
> 
> Mr Turnbull said he assumed that parliament would serve its full term, implying no snap general election.
> 
> The new leader will be Australia's fourth prime minister since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightAP
> Image captionTony Abbott (centre) lost the ballot of Liberal MPs at Canberra's Parliament House
> How it all went wrong for Tony Abbott
> 
> #PutOutYourOnions for Tony Abbott
> 
> The prime minister-elect is expected to be sworn in after Mr Abbott writes to Australia's governor general and resigns.
> 
> Earlier on Monday Mr Abbott had dismissed rumours of a leadership challengeas "Canberra gossip" - only to be voted out by his fellow Liberal MPs.
> 
> They also voted for Foreign Minister Julie Bishop to remain deputy leader of the party.
> 
> Speaking after the result was announced, Mr Turnbull praised his predecessor for his "formidable achievements" as prime minister.
> 
> The new party leader said Australia needed to have "the economic vision, a leadership, that explains the great challenges and opportunities we face".
> 
> He said he would lead "a thoroughly Liberal government, committed to freedom, the individual and the market".
> 
> *Who is Malcolm Turnbull?*
> 
> 
> Served as Minister for Communications under Mr Abbott, before resigning to launch a leadership challenge
> Many in his party dislike his support for climate change action and gay marriage
> Led the Liberal Party in opposition from 2008-2009 - but lost a leadership challenge to Mr Abbott by one vote
> Previously worked as a successful lawyer and businessman - defending former British spy Peter Wright in the "Spycatcher" case in the 1980s
Click to expand...

I was in Australia last year. I didn't think Abbot was going to last much longer. The people I talked to there couldn't stand him.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Abbot: the TPM in Australia.


----------



## ThirdTerm

It is not the first time in recent years that a prime minister has been removed by a party room coup as Labour's Julia Gillard was by ousted by Rudd ahead of the 2013 in a bloodless coup. Australian politics can be brutal, which is a microcosm of Australian society as a whole, and I was roughed up a bit in Australia.


----------



## theliq

ThirdTerm said:


> It is not the first time in recent years that a prime minister has been removed by a party room coup as Labour's Julia Gillard was by ousted by Rudd ahead of the 2013 in a bloodless coup. Australian politics can be brutal, which is a microcosm of Australian society as a whole, and I was roughed up a bit in Australia.


We are Great people but we suffer Fools Bullshitters and Liars badly...................hope you weren't roughed up too much..steve


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> shall USA learn a thing or two from OZ?
> 
> hope so
> 
> it can be done ...kick the Muslim in the White House out.


You could learn loads from OZ but not Polotik we have a totally different Political System...steve


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> shall USA learn a thing or two from OZ?
> 
> hope so
> 
> it can be done ...kick the Muslim in the White House out.


Never knew Obama was a Muslim because he isn't


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.


Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.

You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us

I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.

We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely

Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
Click to expand...


Maybe, if you're insulting enough you won't see the blood on your hands. Now you "FCUK OFF"

And learn some f'ing grammar before you go around calling people rednecks for f's sake.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, if you're insulting enough you won't see the blood on your hands. Now you "FCUK OFF"
> 
> And learn some f'ing grammar before you go around calling people rednecks for f's sake.
Click to expand...

Whatever you spew,NO ONE listens to you DICKHEAD because you are a Moron a Deadbeat........NOW FUCK YOURSELF..........and call me Sir..you are my inferior....of course you are and you know it


----------



## EriktheRed

skye said:


> kick the Muslim out! of the White House
> 
> kick Hussein out!




Do you give even 2 ounces of thought before you post anything?


----------



## skye

The good news about Malcolm is that he is a reasonable, intelligent, successful  person who should not be defined by his views on gay marriage or the climate.

The problem with Abbott was that he rose above his capabilities and turned out to be somewhat of a disaster as a  Prime Minister, with limited understanding and interests in the most important problems facing Australia.

The primary problem, is an economic one.

Abbott had no answers but Turnbull  is placing top priority to reviving Australia's economy.

With his background he has a good chance of being successful.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, if you're insulting enough you won't see the blood on your hands. Now you "FCUK OFF"
> 
> And learn some f'ing grammar before you go around calling people rednecks for f's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you spew,NO ONE listens to you DICKHEAD because you are a Moron a Deadbeat........NOW FUCK YOURSELF..........and call me Sir..you are my inferior....of course you are and you know it
Click to expand...


Oh, hell. Shut up already, spazz.


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

CremeBrulee said:


>



That suit didn't even have an adequate response.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, if you're insulting enough you won't see the blood on your hands. Now you "FCUK OFF"
> 
> And learn some f'ing grammar before you go around calling people rednecks for f's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you spew,NO ONE listens to you DICKHEAD because you are a Moron a Deadbeat........NOW FUCK YOURSELF..........and call me Sir..you are my inferior....of course you are and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, hell. Shut up already, spazz.
Click to expand...

Spazz abv,. for Spastic..........Your INSULTS only demean YOURSELF,you IGNORANT SHIT...............AKA......... MONGREL


----------



## theliq

EriktheRed said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> kick the Muslim out! of the White House
> 
> kick Hussein out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you give even 2 ounces of thought before you post anything?
Click to expand...

She does actually,You can slag Skye all you like but although I don't always agree with her.......I defend her right to elucidate her thoughts,which in the main are excellent............I have her back...something Dickhead you should remember for the future.steve


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, if you're insulting enough you won't see the blood on your hands. Now you "FCUK OFF"
> 
> And learn some f'ing grammar before you go around calling people rednecks for f's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you spew,NO ONE listens to you DICKHEAD because you are a Moron a Deadbeat........NOW FUCK YOURSELF..........and call me Sir..you are my inferior....of course you are and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, hell. Shut up already, spazz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spazz abv,. for Spastic..........Your INSULTS only demean YOURSELF,you IGNORANT SHIT...............AKA......... MONGREL
Click to expand...


You are mentally disabled.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, if you're insulting enough you won't see the blood on your hands. Now you "FCUK OFF"
> 
> And learn some f'ing grammar before you go around calling people rednecks for f's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you spew,NO ONE listens to you DICKHEAD because you are a Moron a Deadbeat........NOW FUCK YOURSELF..........and call me Sir..you are my inferior....of course you are and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, hell. Shut up already, spazz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spazz abv,. for Spastic..........Your INSULTS only demean YOURSELF,you IGNORANT SHIT...............AKA......... MONGREL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mentally disabled.
Click to expand...

Well I caught you,with your dreadful demeaning SHIT about disabled folk and your Racist Rants about decent Refugees coming to Australia...You are nothing but a Two-Bit Scum Bag........I stand Against Racists like you as a Sentinel,I kick Scum Bags ASSES all the time,because I can and do......People see you for what you are.... FILTH.......you forget one thing......I am theliq....Ever LIving,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure......now piss off back to the GUTTER from whence you came.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, if you're insulting enough you won't see the blood on your hands. Now you "FCUK OFF"
> 
> And learn some f'ing grammar before you go around calling people rednecks for f's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you spew,NO ONE listens to you DICKHEAD because you are a Moron a Deadbeat........NOW FUCK YOURSELF..........and call me Sir..you are my inferior....of course you are and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, hell. Shut up already, spazz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spazz abv,. for Spastic..........Your INSULTS only demean YOURSELF,you IGNORANT SHIT...............AKA......... MONGREL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mentally disabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I caught you,with your dreadful demeaning SHIT about disabled folk and your Racist Rants about decent Refugees coming to Australia...You are nothing but a Two-Bit Scum Bag........I stand Against Racists like you as a Sentinel,I kick Scum Bags ASSES all the time,because I can and do......People see you for what you are.... FILTH.......you forget one thing......I am theliq....Ever LIving,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure......now piss off back to the GUTTER from whence you came.
Click to expand...


And you're clearly psychologically disturbed.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you spew,NO ONE listens to you DICKHEAD because you are a Moron a Deadbeat........NOW FUCK YOURSELF..........and call me Sir..you are my inferior....of course you are and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell. Shut up already, spazz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spazz abv,. for Spastic..........Your INSULTS only demean YOURSELF,you IGNORANT SHIT...............AKA......... MONGREL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mentally disabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I caught you,with your dreadful demeaning SHIT about disabled folk and your Racist Rants about decent Refugees coming to Australia...You are nothing but a Two-Bit Scum Bag........I stand Against Racists like you as a Sentinel,I kick Scum Bags ASSES all the time,because I can and do......People see you for what you are.... FILTH.......you forget one thing......I am theliq....Ever LIving,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure......now piss off back to the GUTTER from whence you came.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're clearly psychologically disturbed.
Click to expand...

Cheap One Liner from the Fcuk Wit as usual...................do you ever think that I would take a backward step against a Filth like you......just admit that your Cretinous posts were Demeaning and Racist,which is no surprise to me and others that have responded to me about your Inane posts.....we all think you are a Red Neck from the Southern States of America..........which you probably are,now as I have intimated previously FCUK OFF


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell. Shut up already, spazz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spazz abv,. for Spastic..........Your INSULTS only demean YOURSELF,you IGNORANT SHIT...............AKA......... MONGREL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mentally disabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I caught you,with your dreadful demeaning SHIT about disabled folk and your Racist Rants about decent Refugees coming to Australia...You are nothing but a Two-Bit Scum Bag........I stand Against Racists like you as a Sentinel,I kick Scum Bags ASSES all the time,because I can and do......People see you for what you are.... FILTH.......you forget one thing......I am theliq....Ever LIving,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure......now piss off back to the GUTTER from whence you came.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're clearly psychologically disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap One Liner from the Fcuk Wit as usual...................do you ever think that I would take a backward step against a Filth like you......just admit that your Cretinous posts were Demeaning and Racist,which is no surprise to me and others that have responded to me about your Inane posts.....we all think you are a Red Neck from the Southern States of America..........which you probably are,now as I have intimated previously FCUK OFF
Click to expand...


Seriously, your rants have all the charm of an insane hobo. Go get treatment.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spazz abv,. for Spastic..........Your INSULTS only demean YOURSELF,you IGNORANT SHIT...............AKA......... MONGREL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mentally disabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I caught you,with your dreadful demeaning SHIT about disabled folk and your Racist Rants about decent Refugees coming to Australia...You are nothing but a Two-Bit Scum Bag........I stand Against Racists like you as a Sentinel,I kick Scum Bags ASSES all the time,because I can and do......People see you for what you are.... FILTH.......you forget one thing......I am theliq....Ever LIving,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure......now piss off back to the GUTTER from whence you came.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're clearly psychologically disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap One Liner from the Fcuk Wit as usual...................do you ever think that I would take a backward step against a Filth like you......just admit that your Cretinous posts were Demeaning and Racist,which is no surprise to me and others that have responded to me about your Inane posts.....we all think you are a Red Neck from the Southern States of America..........which you probably are,now as I have intimated previously FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, your rants have all the charm of an insane hobo. Go get treatment.
Click to expand...

You are just a LOSER,for all to see,RACIST PIG


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mentally disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I caught you,with your dreadful demeaning SHIT about disabled folk and your Racist Rants about decent Refugees coming to Australia...You are nothing but a Two-Bit Scum Bag........I stand Against Racists like you as a Sentinel,I kick Scum Bags ASSES all the time,because I can and do......People see you for what you are.... FILTH.......you forget one thing......I am theliq....Ever LIving,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure......now piss off back to the GUTTER from whence you came.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're clearly psychologically disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap One Liner from the Fcuk Wit as usual...................do you ever think that I would take a backward step against a Filth like you......just admit that your Cretinous posts were Demeaning and Racist,which is no surprise to me and others that have responded to me about your Inane posts.....we all think you are a Red Neck from the Southern States of America..........which you probably are,now as I have intimated previously FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, your rants have all the charm of an insane hobo. Go get treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a LOSER,for all to see,RACIST PIG
Click to expand...


Do you have an off switch?


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I caught you,with your dreadful demeaning SHIT about disabled folk and your Racist Rants about decent Refugees coming to Australia...You are nothing but a Two-Bit Scum Bag........I stand Against Racists like you as a Sentinel,I kick Scum Bags ASSES all the time,because I can and do......People see you for what you are.... FILTH.......you forget one thing......I am theliq....Ever LIving,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure......now piss off back to the GUTTER from whence you came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're clearly psychologically disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap One Liner from the Fcuk Wit as usual...................do you ever think that I would take a backward step against a Filth like you......just admit that your Cretinous posts were Demeaning and Racist,which is no surprise to me and others that have responded to me about your Inane posts.....we all think you are a Red Neck from the Southern States of America..........which you probably are,now as I have intimated previously FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, your rants have all the charm of an insane hobo. Go get treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a LOSER,for all to see,RACIST PIG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have an off switch?
Click to expand...

Yes Now, because you are defeated.....your Insults are now buried,you carry the stain of Your Racism and Your Shameful Gutterings..for LIFE


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're clearly psychologically disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap One Liner from the Fcuk Wit as usual...................do you ever think that I would take a backward step against a Filth like you......just admit that your Cretinous posts were Demeaning and Racist,which is no surprise to me and others that have responded to me about your Inane posts.....we all think you are a Red Neck from the Southern States of America..........which you probably are,now as I have intimated previously FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, your rants have all the charm of an insane hobo. Go get treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a LOSER,for all to see,RACIST PIG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have an off switch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Now, because you are defeated.....your Insults are now buried,you carry the stain of Your Racism and Your Shameful Gutterings..for LIFE
Click to expand...


Insults? You're unintelligible, dude.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap One Liner from the Fcuk Wit as usual...................do you ever think that I would take a backward step against a Filth like you......just admit that your Cretinous posts were Demeaning and Racist,which is no surprise to me and others that have responded to me about your Inane posts.....we all think you are a Red Neck from the Southern States of America..........which you probably are,now as I have intimated previously FCUK OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, your rants have all the charm of an insane hobo. Go get treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a LOSER,for all to see,RACIST PIG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have an off switch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Now, because you are defeated.....your Insults are now buried,you carry the stain of Your Racism and Your Shameful Gutterings..for LIFE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults? You're unintelligible, dude.
Click to expand...

As I said.......,Shameful............Completely....for all to see.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ThirdTerm said:


> It is not the first time in recent years that a prime minister has been removed by a party room coup as Labour's Julia Gillard was by ousted by Rudd ahead of the 2013 in a bloodless coup. Australian politics can be brutal, which is a microcosm of Australian society as a whole, and I was roughed up a bit in Australia.



  Hold up a minute....is that you in your Avi?
If so I'll agree with whatever you say about politics in OZ.
   You're way hotter than noomi.


----------



## theliq

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the first time in recent years that a prime minister has been removed by a party room coup as Labour's Julia Gillard was by ousted by Rudd ahead of the 2013 in a bloodless coup. Australian politics can be brutal, which is a microcosm of Australian society as a whole, and I was roughed up a bit in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold up a minute....is that you in your Avi?
> If so I'll agree with whatever you say about politics in OZ.
> You're way hotter than noomi.
Click to expand...

LOL............Noomi is an Angel,nice Avie though....Come to Western Australia and see for yourself,you'd be Welcomed..steve....but don't bring the ungreat Gatsby,he will not be allowed in LOL


----------



## Rotagilla

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Rotagilla said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Look another Wannabee just Crawled out of the Gutter


----------



## Rotagilla

theliq said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look another Wannabee just Crawled out of the Gutter
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Rotagilla said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look another Wannabee just Crawled out of the Gutter
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And the Cap Fits You So Well ROT,.  Enjoy www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSvqciNc9jY

Hypocrite and Parasite


----------



## Rotagilla

theliq said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy the wave of Muslim heathen coming your way, Australia. I guess you guys decided that your murder and rape rates were too low and that your welfare payouts weren't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DICKHEAD,Wonderful Australia,the land of no discrimination.......Population of 22Million,has 390,000 Muslims another 12,000 will be Welcome like every Immigrant....after a few weeks they will not be referred to as Muslims but Australians..and therein lies the difference between Australia and the US.
> 
> You and your Rednecks are putting it mildly.....PIG IGNORANT,to reply to your post is below me/us
> 
> I detest narrow minded,ignorant Cnuts like you......come to Paradise and spoutoff you Racist Garbage and we will put you in Prison.....but like most KREEPS,like you are GUTLESS FILTH.
> 
> We don't need or want Shit like but Syrian Refugees,Muslim or otherwise.....Yep they'll do nicely
> 
> Australia SAYS NO TO GARBAGISTAS LIKE YOU......Got the Message DICKHEAD...NOW FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look another Wannabee just Crawled out of the Gutter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Cap Fits You So Well ROT,.  Enjoy www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSvqciNc9jY
> 
> Hypocrite and Parasite
Click to expand...


oh..you're a _comedian_...you should hire an agent and go on the road....maybe get your own tv show.


----------

